# Christina Aguilera und Donald Duck 1x gif



## Krone1 (19 Aug. 2013)




----------



## vivodus (19 Aug. 2013)

Kluge Ente.


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2013)

schön
danke


----------



## MrLeiwand (19 Aug. 2013)

haha thx und xtina sieht mega scharf aus


----------



## Xtinalover (19 Aug. 2013)

Natürlich nen fake, aber trotzdem megageil. Danke!


----------

